# Instrumentation, E&I, PLC Programming SCADA



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be leaving for Dubai from Canada October 12 on an 89 day visit visa to try to find employment.

If anyone has a line in on Instrumentation, controls, E&I, PLC and/or SCADA programming I'd sure appreciate any tips.

I'm really rolling the dice with this move.....but after long and hard research and current situation it's the only solution, and my last shot.

Thank you all for you time!
Take care!


----------



## dmeinder (Aug 16, 2011)

Note that I've also worked in Instrumentation/Electrical sales and parts management, and would be willing to go down that road again too.


----------

